# Pictures of my Goats



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some updated of the goats:
































































http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ts4339.jpg


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love your goats ,,beautiful coloring ,,,good looking girls....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah,,,neat bird what kind is it?


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you, my chicken is a Silkie. She is such a sweet bird!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome ,,,very cute


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

they all look really good and looks like splash and your pygmy are adjusting well to your new girl. It looks like you have a lot of extra pasture back behind their pen. and am i seeing right are you getting a new barn? or a bigger barn?
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Haillee...your new girl has fit in and adjusted very well....Splash and Rosie are as sweet as ever too....I like the chicken, she doesn't seem to mind the goatie kisses!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

sparks879 said:


> they all look really good and looks like splash and your pygmy are adjusting well to your new girl. It looks like you have a lot of extra pasture back behind their pen. and am i seeing right are you getting a new barn? or a bigger barn?
> beth


Yes she has adjusted well. 
Yep, we have a lot of pasture because we used to have horses. I can't let the goats out there though because it isn't chicken wired. 
I am getting a new barn for the chickens and (possibly) a horse. :horse:

Thanks Liz!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats great that they are all adjusting. 

all goaties are looking nice


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Stacey!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics. I especially like the 7th one of Spicy. Something about her look in that pic;thought-oh that's my fav!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

greatcashmeres said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics. I especially like the 7th one of Spicy. Something about her look in that pic;thought-oh that's my fav!


Thanks!!! I think she looks like a llama or something in that pic.


----------



## dastardlydeed (Oct 2, 2008)

your goats look very happy and healthy. what a nice area they have as well.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

theyre very pretty! love the spots. :shades:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

They're beautiful!

What kind of silkie is that? I've had whites, buffs, and blacks but never one with that coloring. Cute!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

that bird . . .(heart pounding . . .) freaked me out . . . took me awhile .. . to figure out what it was .. . .up close's of birds are not good . . .lol . . . . :ROFL:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 
Amos, I believe she is a partridge silkie or maybe even a golden one.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Now that you meantioned Partridge I'd have to agree. Shes a bantam silkie right? I might have to make a visit and steal a couple of your goats & her. LOL, no I'd never do that, but I should look into buying some partridge silkies nonetheless, that would make a nice 4-h project.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very very nice looking goats!! Your set up is real nice too. Now I need a couple more nUbians!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Amos, what exactly is the difference between a bantam silkie and a regular silkie? I never really knew. She is by far the nicest of my other two chickens (they are RIR/Araucana crosses and an Araucana). I have more pics out here:
http://www.freewebs.com/haileesherd/chickens.htm
and here:
http://www.freewebs.com/haileesherd/morepictures.htm


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, Nancy!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Generally standard silkies are smaller then other standard birds anyway, but a bantam silkie stays even smaller, as with any type of chicken basically. I would say in the photo of Cricket and Spicy, of the comparison, that Cricket is most likely a bantam silkie - if shes full grown. All of my White Silkies have been standard, but my blacks and buffs have been bantam. Unfortunatly I don't have any blacks and buffs left, the other year we had ***** and coyotes up the ying-yang, this year its skunks.. we've shot 6 skunks so far, 2 of which were mothers, and one that was pregnant.. theres probably a whole colony living under our chicken house -shudders- :GAAH: 

But anyway, I've decided that I'll be getting some partridge silkies for 4-h, and probably some Mille Fluer D'Uccles.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Mille Fluer D'Uccles are gorgeous!! 
Do you think my Silkie is a hen? I do. We got her in June.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice pics. Love you chicken too


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes I'd say its a hen. And yeah we have two Mille Fluer hens, they are so pretty.. and the one is the sweetest hen, so very friendly. and the other.. well shes been 'setting' on eggs for about over a month, the thing is, we can never find her nest, but whenever we see her shes covered in yolk.. I think after a while she eats the eggs, but keeps laying more and eating, and laying, and eating.. shes not going to get any babies that way!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks

I am glad she is a hen. My other two are hens too. I just got rid of my other chicken because it was a rooster.


----------

